# bed cut through



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

anybody got pics of their bed cut throughs? or setups they recommend using with a tonnaue cover.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ive found the seals from bigrigs work good


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

I used a Camper Boot when I did mine.


----------



## voodoo427 (Jan 10, 2006)

accordian boot from a rv/camper store.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by voodoo427_@Jul 27 2006, 06:56 PM~5854856
> *accordian boot from a rv/camper store.
> *


indeed, just make sure you buy the boot BEFORE making any cuts, so you don't have to go looking for a custom boot.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *1LOWSUV*_@Jul 26 2006, 02:35 PM~5846557
> *I used a Camper Boot when I did mine.
> 
> 
> ...


TJ your woman is gonna beat your ass for fucking up the kids floaties 
link to daughters myspace :uh: :uh:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 27 2006, 07:43 PM~5855069
> *indeed, just make sure you buy the boot BEFORE making any cuts, so you don't have to go looking for a custom boot.
> *



I got mine by the foot.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 28 2006, 06:50 AM~5857597
> *I got mine by the foot.
> *


k? i'd rather have a solid one with no edges, just pop into place, less likely to leak that way


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 28 2006, 09:56 AM~5857821
> *k?  i'd rather have a solid one with no edges, just pop into place, less likely to leak that way
> *


You make the seam meet up on the bottom 

Done it, many times, silicone is your friend 

Besides, who's gonna make you a boot with no seams to fit the hole YOU cut out of your truck? :cheesy: 

kthanksbye


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

right right, so i would just need to buy a boot and then cut the hole accordingly? anybody got any advice on sub box dimensiions to fit inside the bed? i got a nitrogen tank in the back plus a notch cover which sits right in the middle of the bed so space is kinda limited. gracias folks.


----------



## JUICEDEXPL (Oct 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 28 2006, 06:56 AM~5857821
> *k?  i'd rather have a solid one with no edges, just pop into place, less likely to leak that way
> *


truely clueless bro, wow


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 28 2006, 11:39 AM~5859181
> *You make the seam meet up on the bottom
> 
> Done it, many times, silicone is your friend
> ...


ok so everybody ignored everything i said up until this post then didn't you?

all of ya'll are IDIOTS


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 27 2006, 09:43 PM~5855069
> *indeed, just make sure you buy the boot BEFORE making any cuts, so you don't have to go looking for a custom boot.
> *


Incorrect, you buy the boot AFTER, or buy extra by the foot...
There is no such thing as a "custom boot"...



> _Originally posted by draarong2004+Jul 28 2006, 09:56 AM~5857821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What am I supposed to be paying attention to here?
The incorrect information you gave out?
If so, we all know who the idiot is...


----------



## 93CuttyCiera (Nov 4, 2005)

I nominate aaron!


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

guys, you need to all listen to aaron, he KNOWS WHATS HE'S TALKING ABOUT!!!

i mean, he has a line driver to a PA amp that pushes blown cvr 12's in a sealed to the point his windshield wipers bounce for christ SAKE!!!

if (aaron == wrong again)
{
if(aaron == ***)
{
cout<<"Stop pretendin to know about shit you've neva worked with";
}
}


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

Aaron you are truly the most retarded muthafucka that Ive ever seen on this site.... you surpass Gumby and his 150db's of sealed 10" thunder on the asshat scale...please unplug your computer and just walk away


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 28 2006, 11:59 PM~5862208
> *Aaron you are truly the most retarded muthafucka that Ive ever seen on this site.... you surpass Gumby and his 150db's of sealed 10" thunder on the asshat scale...please unplug your computer and just walk away
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 28 2006, 10:59 PM~5862208
> *Aaron you are truly the most retarded muthafucka that Ive ever seen on this site.... you surpass Gumby and his 150db's of sealed 10" thunder on the asshat scale...please unplug your computer and just walk away
> *


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

you win some you lose some i guess, oh well, once again everyone got on their high hunches, guess all those boots i seen that were all one piece boots must've been my imagination when i was at the local rv shop :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 29 2006, 12:20 AM~5862328
> *you win some you lose some i guess, oh well, once again everyone got on their high hunches, guess all those boots i seen that were all one piece boots must've been my imagination when i was at the local rv shop :uh:
> *


Must have been...


----------



## Blazerbump03 (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 29 2006, 12:20 AM~5862328
> *you win some you lose some i guess, oh well, once again everyone got on their high hunches, guess all those boots i seen that were all one piece boots must've been my imagination when i was at the local rv shop :uh:
> *


i always thought people got on high horses? jusy saying.. :dunno:


----------



## Custom Jim (Jul 6, 2004)

Once you do get the hole cut in the metal you may want to weld in some small angle iron or something like some bar steel or small square tubing to where the cut edges are not flimsy. The added metal might be able to be bolted in but it might be better long term to have it welded in. It's all what tools you have or what work you can have done. Keep in mind that if you have added metal in between the cab and the bed and decrese the space between the two that you don't make it too thick to where the bed contacts the cab (metal to metal) when the truck frame gets in a twist.
Jim


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 28 2006, 09:02 PM~5861911
> *guys, you need to all listen to aaron, he KNOWS WHATS HE'S TALKING ABOUT!!!
> 
> i mean, he has a line driver to a PA amp that pushes blown cvr 12's in a sealed to the point his windshield wipers bounce for christ SAKE!!!
> ...


and wtf are you doing in this topic? the one post you make in it isn't contributing in any way shape or form to the subject, man get off my nuts already, just because i won't do what you want me to do to my truck :uh:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 28 2006, 10:59 PM~5862208
> *Aaron you are truly the most retarded muthafucka that Ive ever seen on this site.... you surpass Gumby and his 150db's of sealed 10" thunder on the asshat scale...please unplug your computer and just walk away
> *



pitbull for teh win!


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 29 2006, 04:19 PM~5865023
> *and wtf are you doing in this topic?  the one post you make in it isn't contributing in any way shape or form to the subject, man get off my nuts already, just because i won't do what you want me to do to my truck :uh:
> *



i have way more experience then you, have owned more equipment then you, have done more installs, have built more enclosures, have had better results then you, dont think im on your nuts...


my front stage cost more then your amp + blown subs + your shitty ass $20 RF door speakers... you need to put that lil boy shit up !

not my fault you dont listen to my suggestions (or ANYONE's for that matter), maybe you'll get some where with your system.

btw. my mmats P2.5 15" is gonna be louder then your current setup as well with less power.... and im on YOUR nuts.... HA! im already out poundin you with the RE12's using HALF the power you are (how do i kno? because i had the same setup you have 2 systems ago)


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 30 2006, 07:33 PM~5870397
> *i have way more experience then you, have owned more equipment then you, have done more installs, have built more enclosures, have had better results then you, dont think im on your nuts...
> my front stage cost more then your amp + blown subs + your shitty ass $20 RF door speakers... you need to put that lil boy shit up !
> 
> ...


hrm, 130 dollar a set door speakers, 400 dollar amp 200 bux per sub, yep thats some pretty shitty equipment.....for the record, how many installs have YOU truely done?
i can recall over 20 in the past year alone in various vehicles, from jeeps to caddy's. and i garuntee i've ran THOUSANDS more feet of power wire, reguardless of setting, you forget i'm an ELECTRIC heat treatment technician as my job for a living 


and no you didn't have the same setup as me if i remember correctly, you had HALF the setup i had with just one 12" cvr dumbass.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

keep goin aaron, we all know you aint shit, aint 'bout shit, dont install shit, and just regurgitate what ppl tell you... go sing this song to your mom down the hall...


----------



## Prolifik (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, aint that some shit.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 30 2006, 08:18 PM~5870798
> *keep goin aaron, we all know you aint shit, aint 'bout shit, dont install shit, and just regurgitate what ppl tell you... go sing this song to your mom down the hall...
> *


:roflmao: :roflma: you build a couple of box's for your truck and think your suddenly the shit, go through a couple of midranges in the stock locations in your truck and think you know what sound quality is, you run some base model re subs and think your the loudest truck on the block. your hilarious, now go play in yer lil dodge and keep thinkin your louder than everybody out there


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 30 2006, 10:00 PM~5871119
> *:roflmao: :roflma: you build a couple of box's for your truck and think your suddenly the shit, go through a couple of midranges in the stock locations in your truck and think you know what sound quality is, you run some base model re subs and think your the loudest truck on the block.  your hilarious, now go play in yer lil dodge and keep thinkin your louder than everybody out there
> *


aaron = bitch for teh win


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 30 2006, 10:00 PM~5871119
> *:roflmao: :roflma: you build a couple of box's for your truck and think your suddenly the shit, go through a couple of midranges in the stock locations in your truck and think you know what sound quality is, you run some base model re subs and think your the loudest truck on the block.  your hilarious, now go play in yer lil dodge and keep thinkin your louder than everybody out there
> *


he's done a lot more then just that truck


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 30 2006, 08:51 PM~5870563
> *hrm, 130 dollar a set door speakers, 400 dollar amp 200 bux per sub, yep thats some pretty shitty equipment.....for the record, how many installs have YOU truely done?
> i can recall over 20 in the past year alone in various vehicles, from jeeps to caddy's.  and i garuntee i've ran THOUSANDS more feet of power wire, reguardless of setting, you forget i'm an ELECTRIC heat treatment technician as my job for a living
> and no you didn't have the same setup as me if i remember correctly, you had HALF the setup i had with just one 12" cvr dumbass.
> *


kickers are more like 90-100 each. 

and that PA amp isnt 400 dollars, lmfao. Unless you got a 5500D or 3400D


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 31 2006, 06:57 AM~5873043
> *kickers are more like 90-100 each.
> 
> and that PA amp isnt 400 dollars, lmfao. Unless you got a 5500D or 3400D
> *


I guess he is going off of MSRP.......
all the pork grease has eaten up his fat brain :uh: :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 31 2006, 11:49 AM~5874126
> *all the pork grease has eaten up his fat brain  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

oh well, guess i really am done with this website once and for all, bunch of sissy lil kids that run around making smart ass comments left and right when i know what i saw in the rv store when i was looking at tonnaue covers, but i guess everyone else believes EVERYTHING they see on the net, have fun with that


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 31 2006, 05:46 PM~5876661
> *oh well, guess i really am done with this website once and for all, bunch of sissy lil kids that run around making smart ass comments left and right when i know what i saw in the rv store when i was looking at tonnaue covers, but i guess everyone else believes EVERYTHING they see on the net, have fun with that
> *


bitch half the ****** on this site probably got shoes that are older than you.... you have no room to talk about anyone making smartass comments.... if I remember correctly your cookie filled mouth wrote a check that those niggs from Our Life CC went to cash and you bitched up.... dont have a hissy fit because you talk out of your ass and ****** call you on shit... good riddens bitch!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 31 2006, 07:54 PM~5877607
> *bitch half the ****** on this site probably got shoes that are older than you.... you have no room to talk about anyone making smartass comments.... if I remember correctly your cookie filled mouth wrote a check that those niggs from Our Life CC went to cash and you bitched up.... dont have a hissy fit because you talk out of your ass and ****** call you on shit... good riddens bitch!
> *


x-2...real talk ^^


----------



## Prolifik (Jul 17, 2006)

Does price really matter?


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 31 2006, 03:46 PM~5876661
> *oh well, guess i really am done with this website once and for all, bunch of sissy lil kids that run around making smart ass comments left and right when i know what i saw in the rv store when i was looking at tonnaue covers, but i guess everyone else believes EVERYTHING they see on the net, have fun with that
> *


dude! i leave for 2 years, come back, and you're still here spewing garbage? lol. amazing. i come back into the "Car Stereo" forum, and the second thread i look at, you're getting 0wned by half the forum.

geez dude


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Jul 31 2006, 11:56 PM~5879123
> *dude!  i leave for 2 years, come back, and you're still here spewing garbage? lol. amazing.  i come back into the "Car Stereo" forum, and the second thread i look at, you're getting 0wned by half the forum.
> 
> geez dude
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i dont know what to say about him... you shoulda been here when he told us he and his brother worked up some formula to tune sealed boxes for different vehicles... and that his subs would do better in 1.27cubes sealed compared to 1.25 cubes sealed....

not to mention the huge ass notch he took out of one of the corners cuz he didnt measure right, and still swore each of the two boxes where both 1.27cubes 

**dumb bitch

the latest thing is that he's using a line driver now and his shit is supa dupa incredibly louder now.... no one can touch his enginuity....

god forbid you go against what a dude with a hard hat that works in a loud ass tunnel unroling huge ass cable from an industrial spool says about car audio (ELECTRICAL heat treatment techinician :biggrin: )


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jul 30 2006, 10:00 PM~5871119
> *:roflmao: :roflma: you build a couple of box's for your truck and think your suddenly the shit, go through a couple of midranges in the stock locations in your truck and think you know what sound quality is, you run some base model re subs and think your the loudest truck on the block.  your hilarious, now go play in yer lil dodge and keep thinkin your louder than everybody out there
> *


RE12's > CVR 12's
autotek 900.4 > then your PA amp
CDT audio EF 6.5 componant with satnet 480 > then your rockfords
blackmore mids > (whoops, your lacking here)
MMATS P2.5 15" > CVR12's
panasonic cqc-8401u > stock
optima red > ur stock batt
my money > then yours


i plan on "playing in my lil dodge" starting next week, im doing kicks and a glass enclosure, you've been sayin you wanna do a glass enclosure, if your money's right (which it aint) and your skills are on point (which they're not) why dont you do one and we'll post pics... you game, or are you gonna keep bullshitting us?

make it interesting, both of us paypal ryan $400 and have a poll of which builder did a better job, and then winner gets the paypal... fair enough?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 1 2006, 07:05 PM~5883975
> *RE12's > CVR 12's
> autotek 900.4 > then your PA amp
> CDT audio EF 6.5 componant with satnet 480 > then your rockfords
> ...


winner get's 500 :biggrin: lmao


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 1 2006, 07:05 PM~5883975
> *RE12's > CVR 12's
> autotek 900.4 > then your PA amp
> CDT audio EF 6.5 componant with satnet 480 > then your rockfords
> ...


Ill have to beg to differ on the CVR vs RE series comment

and can I get in on that action :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 1 2006, 09:46 PM~5884979
> *and can I get in on that action  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ok Ok..who else wants in? This is gonna be big!! 


Put up ya 400 and let it be known, this event is not for the weak, only the grown!!










*ONLY IN AMERICA! * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 1 2006, 09:46 PM~5884979
> *Ill have to beg to differ on the CVR vs RE series comment
> 
> and can I get in on that action  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i built a 2.25 cubed enclosure for a single CVR 12" vented... fed it about 430wRMS

i then built a 1.5cubed enclosure for a single RE12" vented, fed it 200wRMS... 


basically, i put one loaded enclosure in, played test tones (27, 30, 32, 34, 40) as well as songs with some nice bass lines (girl gimme dat, some 36mafia, and some lil jon), then took that loaded enclosure out and replaced it with the other...


RE got the win on the 12 vs 12 match... and the bass was "heavier" (you know what i mean)

guess brahma brian was right after all huh :biggrin: 

btw, no i didnt use a meter i went strictly by ear and by movement... yes i realize whats loud to the ear may not be loud on the mic, but driving down the road, no one gives a fuck about 145 db (most dont know what the hell that means) they just know either, "damn, i can hear him down the street, or i can feel him when he drive by" or "it's a truck, cant have much in there any how"



and no pitbull, you got more juice surging to your front stage then i do in my entire system....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

I disagreed because I know the CVR's can be pretty mean (for what they cost) if the box and install is right... the RE's have the edge in sq but when it comes to raw output and street beating the cvr's have the edge imo... 


and ppl care alot about 145-150db especially when its at 25-30hz :cheesy:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 2 2006, 09:37 AM~5887656
> *I disagreed because I know the CVR's can be pretty mean (for what they cost) if the box and install is right... the RE's have the edge in sq but when it comes to raw output and street beating the cvr's have the edge imo...
> and ppl care alot about 145-150db especially when its at 25-30hz :cheesy:
> *


bass heads do atleast :biggrin: (I'M A BASS HEAD)


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 1 2006, 05:29 PM~5883728
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i dont know what to say about him... you shoulda been here when he told us he and his brother worked up some formula to tune sealed boxes for different vehicles... and that his subs would do better in 1.27cubes sealed compared to 1.25 cubes sealed....
> ...


your gonna call someone out, you best do it right, it was either iban, snoopdan, or brahma that pointed that one out, and if you call a 1" x 2" x 3" notch for the rear door to close properly A HUGE ASS NOTCH, you have issues. for the record, yes they are 1.28 cubic feet sealed.

as for the line driver, it cleaned up the sound dumbass, its always been loud, not it just hits better and clearer 

and i think its hilarious that your even arguing with pitbullx now :roflmao:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Aug 2 2006, 08:58 PM~5891892
> *your gonna call someone out, you best do it right, it was either iban, snoopdan, or brahma that pointed that one out, and if you call a 1" x 2" x 3" notch for the rear door to close properly A HUGE ASS NOTCH, you have issues.  for the record, yes they are 1.28 cubic feet sealed.
> 
> as for the line driver, it cleaned up the sound dumbass, its always been loud, not it just hits better and clearer
> ...



pitbull, are we arguing?

nah, i didnt think we were either...

go suck a cow dick fat boy! 


and if you take anysize notch out of an enclosure, it doesnt have the same volume anymore... i know thats hard for you to follow, but if you started with 1.28 and took a notch out, you think you still have 1.28? if you do, you can go fuck ur self...
and i already know your argument... "it woulda only made a 0.02cuft difference, its not significant" but that would be wierd comming from the "my calculator says i'll be tuned @ blah hz if i use 1.28cubes compared to 1.25cubes" aaron that we have grown to love...


and do you want me to copy and paste what you said on aim about how much "louder" it got after the line driver? because i use trillian; i can date back all the way to the start of february...

man up and take the bet!

or atleast buy some more audio equipment... damn, ever heard of evolving...



BTW aaron, you think i should buy some CDT CL-6 midbass drivers to go along with my CDT EF 6.5's? i was playing in my lil dodge and got to thinking of doing that good 'ol kick and door panel setup with the comps and the midbass, but figured i should keep it all cdt...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

if i had 400 bux, do you honestly think i'd waste it on a bet? moneys a lil tight, had i 400, i wouldn't have a pa amp in my truck right now 


as for the "notch"



just shut up....NOW


its called moving the divider over that 1/8" to make up for it, well actually its moved over about 2" to make up for all the notches on the drivers side so they both have THE EXACT SAME AIRSPACE, i knew i was gonna have to notch out, and if i take off my amp, you can see that the screws for the divider aren't dead center of the amp rack, heck, the amp rack isn't even dead center


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

So, about that bed cut through...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

good 'ol times AAEEee!

-cheers


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 3 2006, 05:16 AM~5894258
> *So, about that bed cut through...
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Aug 3 2006, 05:46 AM~5894399
> *:thumbsup:
> *


so yea anyone know a good website to get one? i got a truck with a hole already cut through it sooooooo i was wondering what can i do to get me a rubber boot


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ride4life_@Aug 5 2006, 07:21 PM~5908930
> *so yea anyone know a good website to get one? i got a truck with a hole already cut through it sooooooo i was wondering what can i do to get me a rubber boot
> *


http://www.mediatunes.com/papeenterprises/index.html

http://www.custompickup.com/shop/index.php...d=5&prevstart=0

http://www.technologylk.com/product_view.a...product_ID=2145

http://stores.nextag.com/TechnologyLK/prod...roduct=87632560


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Aug 5 2006, 08:45 PM~5909823
> *http://www.mediatunes.com/papeenterprises/index.html
> 
> http://www.custompickup.com/shop/index.php...d=5&prevstart=0
> ...


thanx homie


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004+Jul 31 2006, 03:46 PM~5876661-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALOW1_@Aug 6 2006, 07:06 PM~5913771
> *
> *


funny isn't it?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Aug 7 2006, 07:29 AM~5916538
> *funny isn't it?
> *


and we were so close! :banghead:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 7 2006, 08:36 AM~5916850
> *and we were so close!  :banghead:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

